# September 2010 Horse Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

*Congratulations to September's Horse Photo of the Month Contest winner, Rissa!*

Rissa (35 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

BackInTheSaddleAgain (21 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

omgpink (11 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Visibre (10 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

MIEventer (8 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

SpiritJordanRivers (8 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

gizpeptig (6 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (6 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

ilovemyPhillip (6 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Madyson (5 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

MacabreMikolaj (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Golden Horse (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

GuitarChump (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

lilruffian (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

justinebee (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

JumpsxGlory (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

bigbull (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

JackofDiamonds (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

ChristianCowgirl (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Eliz (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Five Furlongs (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

HowClever (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Twilight Arabians (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

luvs2ride1979 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

ilovesonya (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

mliponoga (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

irydehorses4lyfe (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Hunter65 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Maci (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Gidget (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

SamboStar (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

VanillaBean (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

BarrelracingArabian (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

RogueMare (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

countmystrides (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Artemis (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

darrenvale (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

PintoTess (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

speedy da fish (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

HorseRLife (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

A knack for horses (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

peppyrox (0 votes)


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

tear, no one voted for me :'(


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

Do you have to TAKE the picture yourself? Because some of these don't look like they were taken by the person who put them on. Looks like they got it off the Intenet.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations to the winner! Beautiful pictures everyone!


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

administrator said:


> lilruffian (3 votes)


awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Snookeys said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


 pony looks like he needs a new saddle!!!!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow, I won!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

poundinghooves said:


> Do you have to TAKE the picture yourself? Because some of these don't look like they were taken by the person who put them on. Looks like they got it off the Intenet.



Like which ones?


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

don't worry, vanillabean, no one voted for me either


----------

